# Match Head Hunting



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Just received my new Scout in the mail and had to break it in . I'm a sucker for a good sale so grabbed this one in the 12 hour flash sale . I have several Generation Ones so this is not my first time shooting a Scout . The match was swaying in the wind .


----------



## Kalevala (Jul 20, 2014)

Perfect shooting as always :bowdown:


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

Nice shooting! I get mixed feelings when I see guys like you shoot.....both pissed off and inspired...lol

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Great shooting, TF!!!

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

We follow virtually identical pre-shot routines, right down to the steely-eyed, slow motion, centering stare before the draw. My results have yet to be that gratifying however. It must be the matches, or the red handle... Yeah, one of those... 

Great shooting Mr. Fork.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Would love to have you participate in some live competitions Treefork. ???


----------



## BAT (Feb 26, 2015)

Just wow! Perfect aim, perfect shot! When you change slingshot, do you make sighting adjustments?

Cheers!


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Wow! What a shot! You really make it look like just some casual shot. Awesome! I also had to grab one of those. Half price? Who could resist right?


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

BAT said:


> Just wow! Perfect aim, perfect shot! When you change slingshot, do you make sighting adjustments?
> 
> Cheers!


Yes . I shot the Generation One I already had the previous day to adjust and get used to the Scout so when the new one arrived I would be able to shoot it . I try not to over think the process and just see were the shots are going and focus on the target .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> Nice shooting! I get mixed feelings when I see guys like you shoot.....both pissed off and inspired...lol
> 
> Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


Never get pissed off . The inspiration will move you forward . When I seen it done and finally believed it really was possible and not a trick I moved forward . It's so exciting and satisfying to hear and see that match light up ! It motivates and causes you to narrow your focus and steady your body .


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

CornDawg said:


> We follow virtually identical pre-shot routines, right down to the steely-eyed, slow motion, centering stare before the draw. My results have yet to be that gratifying however. It must be the matches, or the red handle... Yeah, one of those...
> 
> Great shooting Mr. Fork.


It is Zen like experience . I can't be thinking of any thing but the shot . Just focusing on the match head with a gentle relaxed release .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > Nice shooting! I get mixed feelings when I see guys like you shoot.....both pissed off and inspired...lol
> ...


I'm not actually pissed off....lol...I am in awe of your skills. However, it is a bit frustrating seeing someone make, what seems to me, an impossible shot look so easy. I worked very hard to get my accuracy to the point where I can humanely take down small game...but lighting a match is crazy....and with one attempt??? Wow, is all I have to say..
I am going to shrink my target down gradually every week...hopefully I will be able to do this someday in the future 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

MikmaqWarrior said:


> treefork said:
> 
> 
> > MikmaqWarrior said:
> ...


It doesn't happen every shot . I've pursued this for years now . I have times when I can't light them but still have the inner confidence that I can . There are good days and bad . The big thing is finding good matches . Up in Canada I think you can only find the Redbird brand . I think the Penleys are a bit better than the Redbirds and Diamond brands .


----------



## MikmaqWarrior (May 12, 2014)

treefork said:


> MikmaqWarrior said:
> 
> 
> > treefork said:
> ...


Yeah...I have Redbird...they don't light that easy even when using a striker.... I've lit them with a bb gun...and that is really difficult... can't imagine how zoned in you must be with your SS....even if you can't do it every time... I'm still very impressed.
It is very inspirational...everything I've accomplished is a result of watching others do it before me... I'm sure I'll be outside tomorrow trying to ignite some Redbird's 

Sent from my B1-770 using Tapatalk


----------



## spacepilot (Jul 13, 2016)

CornDawg said:


> We follow virtually identical pre-shot routines, right down to the steely-eyed, slow motion, centering stare before the draw. My results have yet to be that gratifying however. It must be the matches, or the red handle... Yeah, one of those...
> 
> Great shooting Mr. Fork.


Lol. I have a Black Widow gen 2 scout as well, and, believe me, it's not the red handle.


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Charles said:


> Great shooting, TF!!!
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


Thanks for always watching and supporting . We had some fun together in those Pocket Predator contests . Get back to these shots . You've had quite a bit of success in the past !


----------



## rockslinger (Nov 16, 2010)

Nice shooting as always! :bowdown:


----------



## Quercusuber (Nov 10, 2011)

Sir, you're one of the World Champions of slingshot accuracy!!!

Nearly IMPOSSIBLE to replicate that shot!!

Never such a big David had slayed such a small Goliath!!! 

Amazing!!!

Best regards ...Q


----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

rockslinger said:


> Nice shooting as always! :bowdown:


Thanks for watching and commenting rockslinger !


----------



## goodflite (Dec 5, 2015)

Great shooting Treefork! I bought a camo scout about this time last year and it's seen much use - and abuse. I've never had a fork hit on any frame but I made the mistake of teaching my son to shoot and he beat the crap out of that poor scout. To the point of it being only borderline safe. So when the 12 hour sale came up, I replaced it - with a black widow scout. I didn't read the part about it not including the flip clips so for now it's banded up with some partially broken clips from my son's fork hits! But it works and I'm loving it!


----------

